# SiggyBar/UserBar Creation



## anandk (Jan 31, 2007)

u can download a siggy-bar or a user-bar from sevral sites like
*free-forum-sigs.freehostia.com/

u can even customize it here at
*siggymaker.gfxedit.com/userbars/

then u can club 2 or more and animate them at
*ubanimator.com/

or u can generate ur very own customized user-bar using this small freeware download userbar generator 2.2 from here.

here is mine  was askd / pm'd by some, hence posting.

*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/SigBar.gif


----------



## SE><IE (Jan 31, 2007)

you forgot to mention userbars and *www.userbars.net


----------



## iMav (Jan 31, 2007)

thank u for sharing ... reps for u if i can distribute


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2007)

one is this,if you haven't already known it. *danasoft.com/


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 1, 2007)

nice


----------



## iMav (Feb 1, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> please share some reps with me too.


 arre how much reps u want ... u got ur custom rank na .... thts y i had started a thread in chit-chat on reps


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for the links Guys

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/5369/bmwdriverlv5.png


----------



## ankanu (Feb 1, 2007)

thanks for it.
COOL!


----------



## freakitude (Feb 2, 2007)

wow. thanks.


----------



## anandk (Feb 23, 2007)

came across these two-can create banners/buttons/displays :
*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/bWibFu.gif
*www.animationonline.com/
*www.creatingonline.com/image_editing/animated_banner_maker.htm


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 23, 2007)

thanks anand
will try out
repd you


----------



## rakeshishere (May 20, 2007)

Knew about this Softie..and Nice Tut

_Dnt get Jealous of my userbar_

*img524.imageshack.us/img524/8933/pub82340319394946512024fv9.png


----------



## anandk (May 20, 2007)

^ i m !  a lot of work mustv gone in it,


----------



## rakeshishere (May 21, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> ^ i m !  a lot of work mustv gone in it,



heheee..LMAO...I took almost 25 sec to make that one..Check Link below


> *www.publicons.de/


----------



## aryayush (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info. - anandk and everyone else! 

*img504.imageshack.us/img504/908/mactw1.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 21, 2007)

just amde it usin ubanimator

*img504.imageshack.us/img504/6218/userbar419670ox3.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 21, 2007)

^^Because signature field does not show images
You have to embed it in your posts


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 21, 2007)

thanx for the help man  just saw it in the posting rules...in edit signature

*img504.imageshack.us/img504/6218/userbar419670ox3.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 21, 2007)

8)
[url=*ubanimator.com]*img527.imageshack.us/img527/4886/userbar419688rr0.gif
[/URL]


----------



## nepcker (May 21, 2007)

The siggy-bars are nice.

But I'll create my own, thank you. The one I've created is a little big, so I won't be inserting it on my every post.

*img03.picoodle.com/img/img03/8/4/16/f_signaturenem_4ff8bce.gif


----------



## REY619 (May 21, 2007)

www.cooltext.com is worth visiting too, though it doesnt make userbars but you can create various kinds of texts online, in different styles, in many formats...


----------



## aryayush (May 21, 2007)

Ubanimator wasn't working for me, so I whipped this little animation up in Photoshop myself. (The user bars used were all taken from the Internet, I just did the transitions.)

*img300.imageshack.us/img300/381/aryayushuserbarkm0.gif


----------



## Third Eye (May 21, 2007)

*i190.photobucket.com/albums/z102/techgenius11/cool1.gif


----------



## max_demon (Feb 9, 2008)

Digging , it was a nice thread Why Burried?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 9, 2008)

*www.cmybbimages.com/users/public/l50340bLhWzbz97.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 12, 2008)

he he good one anadk.. thanks for sharing it


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 15, 2008)

Offtopic:-
Gigacore I remember ur last avatar Intel inside that brain one.

For u ur new avatar
*www.jeboavatars.com/images/avatars/215637201067idiotoutside.jpg

Just joke donot take it serious.


----------



## hullap (Feb 15, 2008)

thnx
*img89.imageshack.us/img89/4044/userbar587197uj5.gif


----------



## anandk (Feb 15, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 15, 2008)

*www.animationonline.com/gifs/bOimOw.gif


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2008)

GR8


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks anandk and everyone else for the links

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks a lot anand... i made my own userbar now 

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9837/userbar588350sy1.gif


----------



## praka123 (Feb 18, 2008)

yeah,I too have one now 
*img221.imageshack.us/img221/444/pubgnu2flinuxandfossrocfo3.png


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks Guys


----------

